# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Syria + 'Ceasefire' Deadline = Western 'Proxy Patriots' now legitimate targets

## goldenequity

*The 'Registration Window' is now over.*

All armed militant groups wanting to 'distance' / 'distinguish' themselves as being 'distinct' from jihadi terror groups
and 'legitimize' themselves as simply anti-Assad opposition... and enjoy a mutual ceasefire
had their chance to call-in and identify/register their location/command/number
with the 'ceasefire Task Force' *that included US Marines* taking calls
and stationed with the Russian staff at the Air Base in Latakia. That deadline has been met.

*Here's a map that gives the basic idea of what was announced by the MoD this morning:* 
(The MSM will go ballistic  
If you didn't 'register'.... you are (apparently) now INCLUDED as part of 'Nusra' or 'ISIS'.. makes no difference to RuAF or SAA.)



*** I am getting you 'ahead' of things*... but this way 
you can enjoy the geo-political 'fireworks' w/ me
during the next 24-48 hrs as the hawks/neocons/hegemons become rabid. 

►*Obama warns Russia 'World will be watching..' Syria ceasefire* - AFP 
(ya see what's coming here?  )

----------


## goldenequity

*ALEPPO*

----------


## goldenequity

*Another Battlefield Map including MoD 'Ceasefire Zones'...* Saturday map...



> Based on the information released from all parties involved in the Syrian War (save the Jihadist groups), 
> the only ceasefire zones that will be implemented are in northern Hama, Dara’a, Al-Ghaab Plains, northern Homs, and the east Qalamoun. 
> 
> The conflict on the ground is not expected to change, despite the attempt to cease all hostilities between the Syrian Opposition and Governorate. 
> The Government forces are expected to continue their wide-scale offensives in the Aleppo and Latakia governorates, 
> while both sides trade attacks in the Al-Ghaab Plains of northwestern Hama. 
> 
> Per the map, Jabhat Al-Nusra and Harakat Ahrar Al-Sham are embedded in almost every rebel camp in Syria; 
> so there are really no guaranteed safe-zones, 
> ...




================

*BBC footage from Tell Abyad and Shadaddi today, Feb. 28*

----------


## goldenequity

Things are 'relatively' quiet in Syria.. though hotspots are surely resuming. 
Daarya and Damascus outskirts, *Khanasser* (supply roads still *NOT* restored yet), 
Tel Abayr on Turkey's border along with Latakia, Idlib and Aleppo... 
with RuAF airstrikes diminishing/not stopped.
All of these including Deir Ezzor in the East and Shadaddi/Wrath of Khabour... are ongoing.



As expected...
*the hegemons (aka the uninvited 'Coalition') are making their move in EASTERN and NE Syria*.

The US airstrikes are greatly increasing the effectiveness of the Kurds and SDF forces 
in battling back the ISIS assaults in attempts to recapture 2 vital areas:

*(1) Tell Abyad* in the *HEART of Kurd Rojava region* (A-10 Warthogs ROARING through the night)
(*NOTE:* Overnight: Turk artillery SHELLED & ISIS attacked from North... from TURKEY!) 
►*ISIS takes advantage of Syria ceasefire, attacks Kurds north Raqqa*
►*Russia turns to US for explanations over Turkey’s shelling of Syrian territory*
►*Kurds Repel 100 Militants Attacking From Turkish Side of Syria Border - MoD*

*(2) Shaddadi* in Syria's East/Iraq border. 
*Both* of these are about the DOOMED supply links for the ISIS caliphate 'capital' of Raqqah.

Hegemon 'Advisors' are on the ground coordinating the campaign.
We will see how much Sovereignty is respected and control turned over to the Assad Government..
versus
how much 'control' is retained by the Western backed/partisan 'boots on the ground'.
Meanwhile... here's a few odds & ends worth glancing.
Cheers!
G.

==============

*VIOLATIONS*

►*Russia MoD say 70 drones are monitoring areas where ceasefire has taken place #Syria
*
►*Russia reports 9 violations of Syrian ceasefire in 24 hours
*

*VIDEO: Alleged footage of an airstrike in #Hama, #Syria today in violation of ceasefire
*




VIDEO: Footage of helicopter bombing in #Homs today, adding to a growing list of (alleged) ceasefire violations.




►(*anyone could see this coming*... including the 'architects'.. a 'task force' is ALREADY in place to review/analyze violation claims.
We shall soon 'see' if the Ru MoD and the Coalition enjoy the same 'maps' and definitions of who's who/what's what.)

==============

►Russian Ministry of Defense @ mod_russia
The representatives of the *United States handed over a list of 74nas. items and areas* indicating the exact coordinates, *attacks on which should be excluded*

►*Syrian commandos overlook the Turkish border with Latakia*
on Friday, the Syrian Armed Forces advanced within *2 kilometers of the Turkish border* with the Latakia Governorate, 
leaving only a small amount of hilltops that are under rebel control.

*Humanitarian aid reaches Kinsabba*



===============

►*Syria civil war: State-of-the-art technology gives President Assad’s army the edge* (worth reading.)






> The Russians, of course, find it far easier to train men to fight in cities or mountains – environments in which they themselves have fought – than in deserts, in which no Russian military personnel have had experience since Gamal Abdel Nasser’s war in Yemen. 
> 
> The offensives that retook the Shia villages of Nubl and Zahra last month were of great interest to the Russian military. For the first time, Syrian army Special Forces, Iranian Revolutionary Guards and Lebanese Hezbollah fighters operated together with Syrian tanks and helicopters, blasting their way through 20 miles of villages and open countryside in just eight days.
> 
> But the statistics of foreign forces fighting for the Syrian regime appear to have been grossly exaggerated in the West. There are fewer than 5,000 Iranian Revolutionary Guards in Syria – this includes advisers as well as soldiers – and the other 5,000 foreign fighters include not only Afghans and Hezbollah but Pakistani Shia Muslims as well.


*KURD/SYRIAN 'FRICTION'* (a little history)



> But few in the military have forgotten the chilling events of 2013, when retreating Syrians sought refuge with Kurdish forces after the battle for the Mineq airbase. The Kurds demanded a vast tranche of weapons from the Syrian army in return for their men – soldiers for ammunition – in which millions of rounds of AK-47 and machine-gun ammunition and thousands of rounds of rocket-propelled grenades were sought in return for the release of the soldiers.
> 
> But the Kurds wanted to persuade Nusra to return Kurdish prisoners, and offered the senior Syrian officers from Mineq to Nusra in return for the captives. Nusra agreed, but once the Kurds handed over the Syrian officers, the Islamist rebels – who had lost around 300 of their own men in the Mineq battle – at once killed all the Syrian officers the Kurds had given them, shooting them in the head.
> 
> Among them was the acting Syrian commander at Mineq, Colonel Naji Abu Shaar of the Syrian army’s 17th Division. Events like these will not endear the Kurds to the Syrian army in future years.



===================

*Russian T-90 vs. TOW missile* (a collection of opinion/discussion)







> ISIS can hit T-90 with US made TOW anti-tank missile. Shtora woth lock off. Armore not penetrate. Video: [link to sovpl.forum24.ru]
> 
> It is first hit T-90 with TOW missile. And was so Shtora not work.
> 
> If you look closely on the video you should notice that they fired with the mounted machinegun. It means the hatch was openned. So the gunner might panicked for example. Anyway the boom had to be deafening with the open hatch.
> 
> Even though the amor wasn't penetrated doesn't mean the people inside that tank didn't notice getting slammed. They were probably scared and ran for cover to prevent a second hit..
> 
> I guess reactive armor worked on this, but sure there is damages. Have no idea why crimean gut so obsessed with Shtora infrared jammer, active protection is the choice for Armata and all the new line vehicles.
> ...


►*Putin inspecting new FSB 'Domestic' terror toys*
#ZIL Punisher & #Kamaz Viking



=======================

*Gazprom has cut gas supplies by nearly a quarter after failing to reach an agreement with Turkish importers on discounts for Russian natural gas.* 
Gazprom cutting gas supplies to Turkey


=====================

►“*Russian President Vladimir Putin is buying gold* at the moment — with little fanfare, but on a large scale,” it says, noting that in January alone Russia’s gold reserves increased by 20 metric tons.
Russia’s stock now stands at more than 1,300 tons, it adds (according to statistics portal Statista, as of February 2016, it is already almost 1,400 tons

=============

*My 'ceasefire' impression so far...*

For a VARIETY of reasons... I am coming to the conclusion that
our 'COLD' war w/ Russia will begin to thaw. Things have been 'decided'
(going back as far as the Feb. 4 'visit' by Kissinger to Moscow w/ Putin... you can look it up)
and certain amends have been made.

This 'reaction' by the MSM tells me all I need to know:
This is a FACE SAVING move allowing the West to bring their proxies 'in from the cold'..
ABANDON the 'old' McCain/Neocon 'subversion' of Syria..
JOIN in a VISIBLE assault against ISIS..
DISTANCE themselves away from Turkey/Saudi entrapment (Politically & Militarily)..

So... if I were a betting man...
I would..
go LONG on the Russian bonds and Ruble. 
*Sanctions Test: Can the West's Bankers Resist Russia's $3Bln Bond Issue?*

===============

Russian special forces training Syrian Army soldiers (2-27-16)




============

►*‘My time is past’: Chechen strongman leader Kadyrov announces he is stepping down* (April Elections)



=============

*If you like Military Geo Strategic Maps & Analysis... check these out:*

►http://www.slideshare.net/bernardott.../presentations

►https://csis.cartodb.com/viz/4c46130...bd15/embed_map

============

*A Turkish Delight*  (a classic indictment proving 'official' Turk complicity w/ Al-Nusra (Qaeda))

►*Just published in a Turk Newspaper: Document showing Ministry of Interior Order/Instruction to House/Quarter/Feed/Hide terrorists* and (just) *PUBLISHED HERE*




> [ENG TRANSLATION]
> SECRET
> TURKISH REPUBLIC
> MINISTRY OF INTERNAL AFFAIRS
> Hatay province
> Number: 21714546-47201 (81340) 224-5826 / 42438 Date 3/15/2013
> Subject: Provision of by providing regional interests of the Turkish Republic (TR) *comprehensive support for the Mujahideen Dzhebhat al-Nusra*, leading the fight in Syria against the strengthening of the positions of the Syrian Kurdish "Party of Democratic Union" and thus preventing the expansion of the separatist organization "PKK" in the framework following claims. *Placement of the Mujahideen in the welfare facilities belonging to public institutions of your province (Hatay)*.
> CIRCULAR number 2013/12
> Under the leadership of the National Intelligence Organization TP carried out to ensure the transition from the Mujahideen inside your province to Syria to fight against the separatist organization "PKK", leading its expansion due to the Syrian representative - "Party of Democratic Union." Among these Mujahideen, for the most part, are persons of Chechen and Tunisian nationalities related to the *organization Jebhat al-Nusra and coming into our country from different countries.* At the same time, the importance given to the issues of intelligence officers with the necessary support and assistance, with full provision of an adequate level of security and privacy.
> ...






> This is now irrefutable proof that the government of Turkey has recruited, supplied and supported terrorists from the Al-Qaida affiliate "Al-Nusra Front" as part of *an effort to forcibly 'thwart efforts by Syrian gov't/Syrian Kurds to defend itself' and 'assist (ISIS) in the overthrow of' the government of Syria.  This is, in every aspect, and act of war by Turkey against Syria.*


The WORLD should hold Obama/Pentagon 'feet to fire' over this... DEMANDING condemnation by State Dept/White House/Pentagon
and public contrition/apology from Erdogan/Davutoglu.. if not: HEADS SHOULD ROLL (here & there) if they try and ignore.
I have a JUMBO popcorn on this one.

=================

►*Turkey 'Main Violator' of Ceasefire Regime in Syria's North*

►*Russia reports ceasefire breaches by Turkey and opposition forces*

►*Nusra launches offensive in southern Hama*

►*Syrian Army eyes Raqqa after reopening Aleppo supply route*

 Obligatory ROIDERS: *Syria rebels say attacks by army and Russian planes threaten truce*

----------


## goldenequity

"Now NOBODY is to stone ANYBODY until I blow this whistle..."

----------


## goldenequity

*Russia "Respectfully Reminds" Turkey* 



> "that those breaking the cease fire will be declared "Terrorists" - Strongly recommends Turkey Avoid Placing Itself on that list."


========================================

►*TAL ABYAD*

(100 militants came *down* from Turkish border side.. SUPPORTED by Turkish artillery... while *ISIS sent/sending reinforcements from Raqqa*  )

(*NOTE*: old map during ISIS occupation 1 yr. ago)


TASS: *Kurdish representative: Turkish bombardment continues backing for Islamic State*

►*Daesh Gathering Forces in Syria’s Raqqa Province to Attack Kurds*



> According to the source, the terrorists managed to capture the village of Az-Zaybakiya after fierce fighting with Kurdish militia. After the village was captured, IS started to execute all those who supported the YPG.
> 
> On Friday, IS launched a series of coordinated attacks on the mainly Kurdish town of Tell Abyad, situated in the vicinity of the city of Raqqa. The YPG claimed the assault was launched simultaneously from Turkey and the IS stronghold of Raqqa. On Sunday, the YPG said it liberated Tell Abyad from the IS jihadist group




*Yesterday's Footage of #YPG in Tal Abyad | ISIS has sent reinforcements from #Raqqa*





========================

►*THE (Syrian) KURDS* (Russia: "have EARNED the right.")

*"The Kurds have a right to take part in the forthcoming intra-Syrian talks in Geneva"* Bogdanov said. (Russian Asst. FM)




> "Of course, the Kurds must take part in the negotiating process," he said. "Kurd representatives took part in the Moscow and Cairo consultations and United Nations Security Council Resolution 2254 says that the opposition is to be represented by all groups representing Syria’s ethnic and religious strata."
> 
> The Russian diplomat stressed that Kurds are Syrian citizens and control a large part of its territory. "All those who took part in the Moscow, Cairo and Riyadh consultations have the right to take part in the Geneva talks," he said, adding that the organization of the intra-Syria talks is the job for United Nations Secretary General’s Special Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura.


=======================

►*ALEPPO*

And the truce in Aleppo has now been violated, courtesy of the rebels. Multiple rockets struck the Zahraa Quarter.
*Aleppo ceasefire violated as rebels pound west Aleppo with rockets*

===================

►*AFRIN* CANTON/GOVERNORATE

Thousands of SAA & Iranian Guard troops are mobilizing in Afrin governorate to begin massive offensive upon North West Aleppo
*Syria regime reportedly mobilizing for west Aleppo campaign*
*



			
				The upcoming offensive will aim to sever rebel supply lines between the city of Aleppo and its western countryside.
			
		

*


==================

*KHANASSER*

*SAA have re-secured the Ithriya - Khanaser - #Aleppo highway* 
1 week after being cut during an #IS offensive on the area
Tiger Forces clearing up the Khannaser highway and outskirts of it from #IS and Resume push toward Raqqah.




===================

*HEGEMONS*

►France demands Syria ceasefire task force meeting (of course)



> Countries backing the Syria peace process will meet at 3 p.m. (1400 GMT) in Geneva on Monday (Feb. 29) as France demanded information about attacks in breach of a cessation of hostilities that came into force on Friday night.




(and Saudi Arabia FM is *ALREADY* demanding a 'Plan B' partitioning of Damascus..)

►Meanwhile... the US continues airstriking in Iraq against ISIS in the Mosul and Answar regions... and as staging area for Eastern Syria ops.
The plan 'B' for Iraq LONG having been in place via corruption of Parliament/leadership and corruption/control of Kurd Regional Governorship...
rather than outright geographic 'partitioning'.
The ASSETS of the country have already BEEN partitioned w/o zones and boundaries.

*CARVING UP SYRIA*

*The 'Outside' Players are ALL ABOUT Partitioning.. Russian Position is:* "ENTIRELY up to Syrians... NO ONE else."

►*FEDERALIZATION* (*in a nutshell*)




> *Syria would essentially consist of three entities:*
> Northern regions would belong to the Kurds; 
> southern regions with Damascus as its capital would accommodate Alawites, Druze, Christians and others; 
> the centre of the country would be allocated to the Sunnis. 
> All three would have their own parliaments.


►*Russia rules out ‘Kosovo scenario’ in Syria* (NO International 'Balkanization')




> The Kosovo scenario in Syria is ruled out, concrete *patterns of political order in the country are to be determined by the Syrian people themselves*, Russia’s Deputy Foreign Minister Sergey Ryabkov said.


(Assistant Foreign Minister Ryabkov had MUCH to say and should be read/above... Reuters IMMEDIATELY jumped/spun the 'federalization' idea.

►ROIDERS (of course) *Russia says federal model is possible for Syria in future*



> "If as a result of talks, consultations and discussions on Syria's future state order ... they come to an opinion that namely this *(federal) model* will work to serve the task of preserving Syria as a united, secular, independent and sovereign nation, then who will object to this?" *Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Sergei Ryabkov*.
> 
> In a September interview, Syrian President *Bashar al-Assad did not rule out the idea of federalism*, but said *any change must be a result of dialogue among Syrians* and a referendum to introduce the necessary changes to the constitution.
> 
> "From our side, when the Syrian people are ready to move in a certain direction, we will naturally agree to this," he said at the time.
> 
> Ryabkov said Moscow would also not object to "any other model for Syria, *provided it is not written to someone's dictation somewhere 1,000 kilometres away from Syria*"


==================

*RECONCILIATION / SURRENDER* 

*Over 1,200 gunmen from southwestern Syrian province sign ceasefire deal*


►*Photos of ceremony in Ibta* (1200 FSA militants reconciling with the Syrian state)

Syrian reporters with the militants that surrendered and received an amnesty in the background: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcZADP-WoAAoXdW.jpg

Signing pledges that they will not pick up arms against the Syrian state ever again:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcZAfupWAAApCX5.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcZCAfhWAAI6GlC.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcZCAeNWIAAkdoH.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcZCAZXWEAAACqk.jpg

Some sort of meeting afterwards including the militant and civilian leaders of the town and the Syrian state's representatives: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcZCAbGWIAAx-6M.jpg

Source: https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1/

Also, one of the FSA militants in there say on his facebok that there will be demonstrations in Ibta and other towns to support this surrender("national reconciliation") in Ibta and to spread it to other towns in Daraa: https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1/s...24719080828928

======================

Meet Rose

----------


## goldenequity

►SYRIA *Total number* of *reconciliation agreements has reached 38*

►*15 TRUCE VIOLATIONS* RECORDED IN SYRIA IN PAST 24 HOURS, 
MOST OF THEM IN DAMASCUS, PROVINCES OF ALEPPO, HOMS, LATAKIA - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY






==========================

*US, Russia agree not to discuss Syria truce violations*  (smart move.. Saudis pissed of course)




=================

*Iraqi Kurdistan Region’s economic downturn continues to worsen*
(ISIS Oil Smuggling was propping Hegemon's complicit/corrupt 'Erbil-KRG economy' w/ Turkey.. 
Syrian Kurds (PKK) continue to blow up the Turk/Erbil pipeline as well.. ha ha ha)




==================

*LEBANON*

►*Greek Coast Guard detains Turkish ship carrying weapons to Lebanon* 
(2 shipping containers brim full, thousands of weapons & ammunition.. with love, from the lil sultan)
Nothing? (or something!) *Why Lebanon*?
Read a *speculative article here*.

----------


## goldenequity

*CEASEFIRE... BUT:*

►*Russian cruise missiles strike Nusra positions in Idlib province*



> According to a news correspondent in Damascus City, the Russian Navy fired 3 cruise missiles towards the village of Al-Mastouma in Idlib province on Tuesday afternoon. The cruise missiles were fired from a Russian ship in the Mediterranean Sea; this vessel was providing cover fire for the advancing Syrian Arab Army (SAA) units in the Latakia Governorate’s northeastern countryside. The primary target for the cruise missiles was the Syrian Al-Qaeda group “Jabhat Al-Nusra” and their allies in Jaysh Al-Fateh (Army of Conquest). If these reports prove to be true; this will be the second time since October that the Russian Navy has fired cruise missiles into Syria.




►*Russian Air Force picks off large #ISIS convoy in east #Aleppo*



> ISIS attempted to transfer a large amount of fighters from the Al-Bab Plateau to unknown location; however, they were struck by the swarming Russian fighter jets as they were passing through the villages of ‘Ayn Al-Jahish, Abu Taltal, Touman, Al-Shamawiyah, Sheikh Dun, and Al-Bayrat. According to a senior officer from the Syrian Air Defense, the Russian and Syrian air forces killed several ISIS combatants and destroyed over 10 armored vehicles in the eastern Aleppo countryside.


=============================

*LIBYA*

Libyan Army in Benghazi on their way to fight against #ISIS




=====================================

*JORDAN*
(probably nothing but...)

*BREAKING: #Jordanian police officer killed in clashes with #IS-linked militants near Palestinian refugee camp in #Irbid*
UNKNOWN GUNMEN ATTACK *JORDAN TOWN OF IRBID*




*Irbid* is *10 miles from FSA* held Syria, and *12 Miles from Daesh* held syria

======================

*LEBANON*

*Hassan Nasrallah* 

Secretary General of Hezbolla (Lebanese political and paramilitary organization)



> "We reached a point with the Saudi crimes in the Yemen war where we could no longer be silent": Nasrallah
> 
> "The car bombs and explosives that targeted Iraq, Syria and Lebanon were from Saudi Arabia": Nasrallah
> 
> "From 2005 till now Saudi Arabia has been provoking us and we remained silent": Nasrallah - 
> 
> "Where ever there are Sunnis and Shiites, Saudi Arabia works to cause strife between them": Nasrallah
> 
> "Do to Hezbollah as you wish, but *leave Lebanon, its army and people out of it": Nasrallah to Saudi Arabia*
> ...


*Why Lebanon*?
Read a *speculative article here*.

----------


## goldenequity

*MORE:*

►*Kerry's "Plan B" - Attack Syria From Lebanon - With Saudi and Turkish Help* (thoughtful read)



> ...This plan is too bold to have grown solely in the minds of the Turkish and Saudi regimes. 
> 
> The U.S. is likely not only informed about it but deeply involved. 
> The possibility of such a plan to counter the recent Syrian and Russian successes on the battlefield 
> was first mentioned in a piece published in early February by the Washington Institute, 
> a think tank founded and funded by the Israel lobby.


*Why now?*
*Gulf Monarchies (GCC) declare Lebanon Hezbollah a "terrorist" group* 




►*Pro-Hezbollah daily: Lebanon targeted for “explosion”*


►*Saudi Arabia asks banks to discuss major loan* (anyone surprised?)


=================

►*Justice Ministry allows prosecution of 1,845 people over ‘insulting’ Erdogan*



►*HEGEMON Commander Breedlove: "Islamic State terror group is “spreading like a cancer” among refugees"*
Who to blame??? (wait for it...) RUSSIA! of course...


►*Over 5,000 Foreign Military Instructors Work in Iraq*

►ANTIWAR.COM *3,841 Killed in Iraq During February*

----------


## goldenequity

*IRAQ*

►*Iraqi PM: All Iraqis Should Join Battle for Mosul*

(*The hegemons want Iraq destabilized, divided and corrupted... 
they want to choreograph the 'war on terror' themselves ONLY*.. 
no 'volunteers', no grassroots and no Shias and NO Sovereignty. 
Russia, Iran & Hezbollah have given 'hope' to a remnant of (corrupted/remorseful) Iraqi parliamentarians 
trying to detach from the Western designs and clutches upon their Country)



> "The US and some pro-US Iraqi politicians intend to exert pressure on the Iraqi government to prevent the volunteer forces from entering the Fallujah city, but the volunteer forces will not bow to such pressure," Hassan al-Sari told FNA last month.
> 
> He said some political figures are dissuading the volunteer forces at the order of the US. "The Iraqi volunteer forces will never give in to the demands of a few individuals who are not well-wishers of Iraq and are linked to the ISIL," the commander added.
> 
> In early February, Iraqi security sources disclosed that Washington was exerting pressure on the Baghdad government to end volunteer forces partnership in war against ISIL and dissolve the militia army that has the lion share in the war on terrorism.
> 
> "The US government has conveyed the message to the Iraqi government through its diplomats that there is no need to Hashd al-Shaabi forces and their role should come to an end," a senior Iraqi source, speaking on condition of anonymity, told FNA.




*Iraq Hezbollah 'Volunteers' Rally and Deploying to ISIS Frontlines*  (Dear Pentagon: Dear Sunni: Dear Peshmerga: Dear Turkey: "You Can't Stop Us.")







(Don't forget Russia's 'Baghdad Coordination Center' set up jointly 
to share ISIS intelligence between Syria/Iraq & Iran MONTHS ago. 
Hegemons 'invited' but wouldn't participate. It's still there.  )

=====================

*A KURDISH CIVIL WAR*

Yep. Turkey is trying to ignite one. (the treachery grows: Sarin gas, Russian Mig, ISIS oil smuggling... add this one too.)
*HOW?* 
By blowing up it's own pipeline with Erbil/Iraqi Kurds/Pesmerga Army... a 'lifeline' to their crumbling economy... and BLAMING the Syrian Kurds for it. (PKK/YPG)

►*Here the article exposing it:* HSM: Turkish Intelligence carried out the attack on the oil pipeline

================

►*Kurds Down Turkish helicopter bombing them over Iraqi Kurdistan*

----------


## goldenequity

================

A late Friday gathering of some updates/analyses... 
have a good weekend to those who follow these
Cheers, G.  

=====================================

*These are the BEST we can do*... our 2 spox for the State Department of the United States of America... *Toner and Kirby*. Incredible.

The Ukraine Downing of Flt. *MH-17 Findings* (the Dutch, tasked w/ the investigation, has expressed it's exhaustion/frustrations/road blocks..)





========================

►*NATO Accuses Russia Of "Weaponizing Refugees" To "Break Europe"* (of course.)



=====================

*ITALY* (yup.) (is the biggest military op for Italy since 1943.)




> "It's all a war drums in Italy, MSM says everything is ready.
> A military operation/war in Libya against IS can start within the next 10 days.
> Some reports saying *3000, others over 7000 troops* *ready for an huge assault in Libya* 
> with the help of the Navy from the sea. 
> About of 2/3 of those troops will be Italian troops, then UK and from other European countries.
> 
> First units in 10 days, Full deployment in 1 month.
> They say this is the biggest military op since 1943 for our country."


==================


*TURKEY*


►BREAKING: #Turkey government to take control of *Zaman, largest opposition newspaper in country* (It's the ONLY newspaper that reports TRUTH inside Turkey/not afraid of Erdogan.)
Crowd gathering at Zaman offices after Turkish government announces it is seizing the newspaper. 





====================

*SYRIA*






============

Well... *that's it for this thread*... becoming TOO SLOW to load.. graphics/vids
will see you on the flip side.
have a good weekend.

----------

